# Got a Job Offer in Auckland. Guidance Needed.



## fanziii

Hi There everybody.

Thank GOD that we have and expatforum on the internet where people are willing to help each other. A Big Sigh of relief.

Alright, i just got a job offer from a Telecom Operator in Auckland. Its a permanent position and The offer is still open. I am still considering it but i dont know anything about NZ except their Rugby, Cricket and kiwis.

I am a single guy and ready to pack my stuff and roll anytime. But i have the following concerns. I hope someone here can help me out.

1. Whats the Cost of Living in Auckland ? (Average Life-Style)
2. Whats the average salary (Before Tax) for an Excecuitive Engineer at a Telecom Operator in NZ.
3. Do i have to apply for the visa myself ? Or it works the same as it is in the MiddleEast, Like you send the your documents to the Employeer and he sends you the visa, and thats it. The Immigration website of NZ states that i also have to file an application, maybe i am looking at the wrong place.


I would be anxiosly waiting for help from anyone.
Regards,
Fanzi


----------



## topcat83

fanziii said:


> Hi There everybody.
> 
> Thank GOD that we have and expatforum on the internet where people are willing to help each other. A Big Sigh of relief.
> 
> Alright, i just got a job offer from a Telecom Operator in Auckland. Its a permanent position and The offer is still open. I am still considering it but i dont know anything about NZ except their Rugby, Cricket and kiwis.
> 
> I am a single guy and ready to pack my stuff and roll anytime. But i have the following concerns. I hope someone here can help me out.
> 
> 1. Whats the Cost of Living in Auckland ? (Average Life-Style)
> 2. Whats the average salary (Before Tax) for an Excecuitive Engineer at a Telecom Operator in NZ.
> 3. Do i have to apply for the visa myself ? Or it works the same as it is in the MiddleEast, Like you send the your documents to the Employeer and he sends you the visa, and thats it. The Immigration website of NZ states that i also have to file an application, maybe i am looking at the wrong place.
> 
> 
> I would be anxiosly waiting for help from anyone.
> Regards,
> Fanzi


Hi Fanzi - welcome to the Forum.

It's difficult to say what a 'livable salary' and cost of living would be in Auckland, as the average salary and amount people will spend varies so much with their expectations.

Probably the best thing to do would be to look at SEEK - New Zealand's no.1 jobs, employment, career and recruitment site for job salaries - there is also a link to typical salaries.

And also Countdown for the cost of food
And Harvey Norman - New Zealand | Specialists in Electrical, Computers, Furniture and Bedding should give you an idea about the cost of furniture and electrical goods. 

You will definitely have to apply for the visa yourself - look at Immigration New Zealand.

Good luck.


----------



## fanziii

Hi topcat,

Thankyou so much for you response. It helped alot !


----------



## NZ_Migrant

Hi Fanzi,

Just want to add up from Topcat.

Please consider house rental in Auckland. Check on Trademe or other rental website.

Cheers,




fanziii said:


> Hi topcat,
> 
> Thankyou so much for you response. It helped alot !


----------



## fanziii

NZ_Migrant said:


> Hi Fanzi,
> 
> Just want to add up from Topcat.
> 
> Please consider house rental in Auckland. Check on Trademe or other rental website.
> 
> Cheers,


Thanks for the response.

I am more interested in living at an apartment, somewhere in Central. Found a couple of good websites like nz flatmates - Flats for Rent - Find a Flat or Flatmate - Flats & Flatmates Wanted - Flatshares, Flat Shares & Rentals and Flatmates Wanted, Flats & Flatmates ? No.1 Free Flatmate Finder though, i havent found what i have been looking for - a serviced apartment for one, with regular housekeeping at a resonable rate.


----------

